# Internship Edit



## areveruz (Jul 10, 2012)

embedded for you.


----------



## Torstein (Feb 13, 2011)

Hey, thanks man! I was trying to embed, but it wouldn't work.


----------



## Krato (Apr 29, 2013)

Did he film those shots?


----------



## Torstein (Feb 13, 2011)

Nah, he edited it as part of a contest.


----------



## Torstein (Feb 13, 2011)

Wow! I'm not sure if anyone shared this, but it's viewing audience has certainly increased. Thanks everyone and please keep it up!


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

I only do things for Norwegians that write in Norwegian...


----------

